
Contributing to Chromium: An Illustrated Guide - DanielRibeiro
http://meowni.ca/posts/chromium-101/
======
sanjiwatsuki
This is a pretty good guide to getting started on contributing to Chromium.

I was an external contributor for Chromium for 2 years and it took me a while
to figure out some of the procedures and best practices, like building the
Release build instead of Debug or changing my GYP defines to using
SHARED_LIBRARY -- those tweaks will literally save double digit minutes even
on machines with very beefy CPUs.

The only other thing I can think of that I would add to this guide would be to
search for "Hotlist:GoodFirstBug" in the issue tracker when trying to get
started. Not every bug there is actually easy for a first-timer on the project
to tackle, but you can normally find something to dive into and try to fix,
even without much knowledge of the codebase.

I overall had a great experience with the project and it really helped me grow
as a stronger developer early in my career.

------
wldcordeiro
I dig this, it'd be cool to see a similar post for Firefox and other Browsers
that are open source.

~~~
cpeterso
Mozilla has pretty good documentation for new contributors:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_g...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_guide)

Code Firefox, a series of videos demonstrating how to download the code and
build it (which, btw, takes less than ten minutes for a full clean build on my
three-year-old MacBook Pro :)

[http://codefirefox.org/](http://codefirefox.org/)

Bugs Ahoy!, a Bugzilla search engine for "good first bugs" with a mentor's
contact information, filtered by programming language or feature area matching
your interests:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/BugsAhoy](https://wiki.mozilla.org/BugsAhoy)

There are also friendly Mozilla developers on the #introduction IRC channel on
Mozilla's IRC server ready to answer new contributors' questions.

------
fakedrake
Great article! thank you. Shame you do printfs though, it looks like you guys
have done some pretty awesome work with putting GDB on steroids:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging#GDB](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging#GDB)

------
di
Anyone know what she's using to build her presentations? I poked around but
couldn't figure it out.

More here:
[https://speakerdeck.com/notwaldorf](https://speakerdeck.com/notwaldorf)

~~~
notwaldorf
Plain old Keynote :)

~~~
breandr
Hello, this is certainly off-topic but I am curious about your username. Is it
in reference to Waldorf schools? My daughter just started preschool at one and
I'm wondering if "notwaldorf" is a shot at Waldorf schools. As a parent I
would obviously love to know about any negative experiences.

------
yosheeck
Debugging with printfs, using grep... Good old-school stuff.

------
buro9
I cannot believe that no-one has registered
[https://canihaveapony.com/](https://canihaveapony.com/)

------
sidcool
The links start getting on LSD when hovered upon. Found it funny :) But a good
start point. Thanks for sharing.

------
brainpan
first sentence:

 _" I gave a talk about how to get started contributing to Chromium, but ...
my slides by themselves look like cold-medicine induced hallucinations (which,
to be fair, they were)."_

Is she serious? Hardcore. That stuff will "make pure LSD seem like Ginger
Beer..."

